# Sonic Flyer



## Whyme26 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey all.  New here.  I picked up this Western Flyer/Sonic Flyer (Murry) last night for $50 which I thought was a pretty good score?  Looking at the serial number this morning (M06-22X10) it appears to be a 1966.  It's been bastardized a bit with the giant handle bars but that seems to be it as far as I can tell.  Curious if anyone knows of a place to get parts for a bike such as this specifically the clear cover for the light bezel?  I will keep an eye on ebay but curious if anyone knows of a good NOS or reproduction type bike parts shop I may be able to order one from?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 1, 2020)

Try @shawnatvintagespokes  for parts.    Nice Bike !    good purchase price.    Worth every bit of that .    Keep us posted on your progress.    Shawn's husband Earl does LED conversions ,and horn wiring if you need that kinda stuff.  They are great people.    Ride Safe !


----------



## SteveF (Feb 1, 2020)

I personally think that's a great deal for $50. I have his brother. 



Shawnatvintagespokes, a fellow caber, most likely makes a replacement lens for your bike. He also has an Ebay store.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 1, 2020)

SteveF said:


> He also has an Ebay store.




        HE...................is a She .    Shawn is the Store/ Shop owner .  Earl , Her husband does the electrical work .......such as LED light conversions and horn wiring ETC.   

     Nice AMC by the way @SteveF


----------



## SteveF (Feb 1, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> HE...................is a She .    Shawn is the Store/ Shop owner .  Earl , Her husband does the electrical work .......such as LED light conversions and horn wiring ETC.
> 
> Nice AMC by the way @SteveF



I always screw that up! I knew that and still worded it wrong. Thanks for the correction, Curtis.


----------



## Whyme26 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks guys!  I'll be certain to look those folks up when I get to that point!  In my mind $50 was a steal for a cool old bike in halfway decent shape.  I've spent $50 on much stupider things that's for sure haha..
Have one other old bike I picked up years and years ago.  I've never really been able to identify what it is and  sort of lowridere'd it up a bit when I was younger...    Maybe I should dig it out and see if anyone here knows anything about it.  It's a fairly unique (to me) looking frame.  Thanks again for the tip on Shawnatvintagespokes


----------



## SteveF (Feb 1, 2020)

Someone will definitely be able to identify your bike. Post up the pics when you dig it out.


----------



## Whyme26 (Feb 1, 2020)

This is the other one...  What category do you think this would fit in when looking for identification info?  
Love old bikes but I'm kind of a noob :/   









Picked this one up for $5 probably 20+ years ago and it's been following me around ever since.  Some guy with a shed full of bike stuff.  Told him I was looking for something old and he kept pointing me to newer (at the time) bmx bikes.  Then spotted this and he was like "really, that old junk?"...  yes sir!  $5.00 was his price.  It's obviously not all original as I was on a lowrider kick at the time...  Just would be curious on what the frame might be..


----------



## SteveF (Feb 1, 2020)

Whyme26 said:


> This is the other one...  What category do you think this would fit in when looking for identification info?
> Love old bikes but I'm kind of a noob :/   View attachment 1133404
> 
> View attachment 1133405
> ...



It's a muscle bike, I believe. That's about all the info I have. Someone will be along with more info or you can post it up in the muscle bike section and probably get something there. Thank you for sharing. It's a cool bike.


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2020)

Great scores. Keep us posted on the updates


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2020)

You cant go wrong with LEDs


----------

